# Dudley Mass. Swap- Sunday May 18th



## Bri-In-RI (May 5, 2014)

I know it's short notice on this one but I just found out a couple of days ago   Hope to see some of the regulars there and for those that have never been all the info is in the link below.

http://www.oldroads.com/dudley/


----------



## catfish (May 5, 2014)

Always a good show. Last year I sold everything I brought with me. Nine bikes and a lot of parts.


----------



## dfa242 (May 6, 2014)

Yup, worth the drive - I'll be there.  Thanks for posting Brian.


----------



## mike j (May 6, 2014)

A favorite of mine, looking forward to it.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (May 13, 2014)

Who's goin' and whatcha bringin'? Im taking a couple of lower end bikes and a few parts but will bring some of the nicer bikes if others have so good trade bait.

-Brian


----------



## kz1000 (May 15, 2014)

I'm going, stuffing the trailer with stuff I do not want to bring home


----------



## StevieZ (May 15, 2014)

We will be there. About 15 bikes and some new and old parts from the store. Plus my dad and I will be campaigning for the caverns show.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 16, 2014)

With the threat of rain , will it be moved inside ?


----------



## kz1000 (May 16, 2014)

If it's inside count me out.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (May 16, 2014)

No reason to be concerned about the weather-

http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/USMA0110


----------



## catfish (May 16, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> No reason to be concerned about the weather-
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/USMA0110




Good news!


----------



## mike j (May 18, 2014)

*Dudley show pics.*

Good time at Dudley! Arrived w/ my list of things needed. Found a few & left w/ a whole bunch of things that I didn't know I needed. Nice little show, one of my favorites. Snapped some photos. of it overall. Then managed to get a shot of two Caber's with great attitudes but who are rarely seen in the same photo. Bri in RI & Stevie Z. My next show will be Howe Caverns at the end of the month.


----------

